# is this first pregnancy symptoms



## sara6442 (Dec 2, 2008)

sorry if this question has already been asked i have done a couple of searches on it first just to be sure.... 

my partner and i are trying to have a baby, been trying for 8 months, 1 chemical pregnancy  and not much else, however, I'm feeling odd just now, period is late by 3 days of which its normally like clock work, i have had strange things like feeling totally constipated and then suffering diarrhea on top of this i have had the usual period cramping that "normally" starts as soon as i have my period  I'm so scared to take a test only because I'm sooooooooooo excited at the same time    has anyone else had these same symptoms in early pregnancy?  just to boost my excitement?  fingers and toes crossed   
i have been browsing the net looking for similar symptoms seems there are lots of people have had these symptoms...

any sugestions??

Sx


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

good morning

The symptoms of af arriving are often very similar to those of early pregnancy! The only way to know which it is Is to test  

Sorry probably not the answer you were looking for but your body is very clever at not giving anything away 

Good luck

Please let me know how you get on

Love

Donna x


----------

